

The Top 25 Most Dangerous Programming Errors - Stubbs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7824939.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is just a repeat of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=430577> only now
it's the BBC writing about it, rather than the original page.

I wonder if someone at the BBC monitors HN - it's not the first time a link
has appeared here, only to be followed promptly by an article on the BBC web
site.

Nah, probably not.

~~~
bdfh42
Even Jeff Atwood has a take on it
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001210.html> (I posted that version
because I suspect that it is all too easy to ignore such common issues in the
race to get some code operational plus he gives some explanation of the key
issues.)

